# ?  ENCOUNTER:

## Tema

** _
    ,  ?       ,   ,   ?      , ,        ?      ?   ,   , ?  
...    .  - , ,    ...   ,   ...     .    ,  ,   ,      ,      ,   ...._ __  *Encounter*     .        ,  ,     .         .    .    ,     ,     .      .  *Encounter*      : , , , ,  ,  .  *  ""*   *[size=3] [/size]*  * ( )*
   , ,  ,      .  -         , ,  ..     , , .  * ( )*
    ,   (   )     . 
    ,      .  ** 
          .  /     ,    ,     .  *-*
     . ,              .  ,        ** 
 ,               *  ?*
 ,     (http://poltava.en.cx/)
     (      )  ,     -      .  
[size=2]* ,  - 160 .  .   - 40-50%  .*[/size] 
[size=3]** [/size]
          2001   .      (      ).      ,    Encounter     : , , , , , , , ,   ..  
    ,      .  ,   ,     (*", Auto-Quest, , ,  , , , DozoR  ..*).  *      :*  **  - (http://en.cx/) **  - (http://poltava.en.cx/)
ICQ: 498-59-59-17, : 8 (093) 647-10-74 (-=[EXtreme]=-)
ICQ: 366-69-34-16, : 8 (068) 153-50-17 (Tema)

----------


## Tema

10-    .  15-00  19-00.  100 .  - 40%.

----------


## Tema

17-    .  15-00  19-00.  100 .  - 40%.

----------


## Tema

23-      .  160 .  - 40%. ,  !

----------


## Tema

6-   1-  ""   .  80 .    ENCOUNTER

----------


## Tema

12-      .  160 .       :) EN

----------


## Tema

?  20-   ENCOUNTER.    EN

----------

